# Chukar feeding



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

As many of you know there are some areas of Utah that have received tremendous amounts of snow with no warm up to burn off the south slopes (especially northern Box Elder and Cache counties). We have reports of weak partride sitting alongside roads that are in poor condition. The DWR and UCWF would like to see if emergency feeding can help some of these birds survive until a warm up so they will be able to contribute as breeders in the spring. This has helped with turkeys in some situations, whereas when no effort was made some areas have lost whole populations creating a much longer and difficult effort to bring them back.

If you are willing to volunteer, know of birds that need help, and especially if you have a snowmobile and want to go on a ride to spread food email Brett Wonacott or Alan Smith who will work to coordinate the effort. Bret, [email protected]

Alan [email protected]

Thanks
-- 
Travis Proctor
Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation
www.utahchukars.org


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

I hunt mostly Tooele County and I've noticed that the floating poison ("inversion") is not only killing me, but also preventing the sun from melting off the south slopes and thus is killing both large and small game in the West Desert. Ask your state legislators to get serious about air pollution and ask your federal legislators to preserve the clean air act.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The inversion is a natural thing though... pioneers ran into it their first winter. All the health and clean air regs in the world wont stop it.

What's bad is all the pollutants that get trapped in it. But as it is, unless we want to build a few thousand massive fans down the 'front that we turn on to try and stir up the cold air, we are stuck with it.

Back to the OP, wish I was nearby where I could help.

-DallanC


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Inversion as in "cold air trapped in the valley" is natural, but sun-light blocking smog is mostly man-made.

"Secondary particulates form when precursor emissions react in the atmosphere and combine to create PM2.5. Twenty-five percent of Utah's PM2.5 is considered primary, with the majority (seventy-five percent) is considered secondary, or the product of chemical reactions. Both categories of PM2.5 are the products of fuel combustion."

http://www.ci.slc.ut.us/winter-inversions-what-are-they-and-what-we-can-all-do-help


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I will keep my eyes peeled for birds as I am hoping to be heading that way Monday(Box Elder County). According to a guy that was looking for cats above Ogden, the Chukars are having a hard time there as well. All the overhangs are snowed over, and nothing is dry. No cheat grass exposed, and no dust beds. This makes it hard to find bobcats as well.....

I am assuming the standard game bird rations are what they are feeding? Or is it specially formulated in MT?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds to me like this would be a great a project for the Dedicated Hunter Program to get there hours in. 

If I were closer, I have a Snowmobile, and sled and would hall all the feed into the area you could load up on me.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys..... We are in Wasatch front area and I have a few scouts that are needing "conservation" hours toward rank advancement, is there anything that I could try to put them on that might help out ? Sorry no Snowmobile or access to one.


----------

